# Gun Bluing ?



## Citiboy287 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am considering picking up a New CCW , wondering if anyone has any knowledge of any gun bluers above 285 ?


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 8, 2010)

I am well South of ya but I can blue it (Hot Blue)  UPS runs
all directions


----------



## bobbypainter (Dec 8, 2010)

Citiboy287 said:


> I am considering picking up a New CCW , wondering if anyone has any knowledge of any gun bluers above 285 ?



I'm between Dalton and Lafayette about 8 miles from I-75 and I do hot bluing.


----------



## timgarside (Jan 2, 2011)

Roy King in Adairsville. PM me if you want his number.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 3, 2011)

Larry does great work BTW


----------



## HillbillyJim (Feb 22, 2011)

On this same line of thought, anybody know who re-blues around the Augusta area?  Got a shotgun barrel that I need done.


----------



## 454fan (May 8, 2011)

I do a slow rust bluing, takes longer but results are fantastic


----------

